# Thought about our buddy Broke the other day.



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I looked at his profile and it had Dec 10th 2020 as his last time
on the forum. He had health problems and probably is no longer
with us. Just wondering if his wfe got a hold with anybody and I
missed it. There is a couple other guys I am watching for.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have been wondering about Broke as well. He bought my operating stockyard and seemed happy with it. Nice guy.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I thought I had his phone # here somewhere, I'll look.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I did have his phone # here, but I can't find it. I believed he lived in Utah, and his name was Fred.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

flyernut said:


> I did have his phone # here, but I can't find it. I believed he lived in Utah, and his name was Fred.


I show Broke to have the given name and address below. I called the number given some time back but did not get a response.

swede

*Frederick Stout*

*2091 W Park Ave
Riverton, UT 84065

(801) 307-1630*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Send a short letter? 
Maybe someone who receives it can log in here and let us know?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I been wondering too. Hope all is well.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll try calling him later today, he's several hours behind me here in NY.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I called Fred this afternoon, and spoke to his wife..Fred is in a nursing home as his health is deteriorating quickly, and his memory is fading fast. He gave away his flyers to a grandson, and his N scale to a nephew. He was no longer able to work on anything at all, and his health dictated a nursing home atmosphere. I sold Fred a few things, and also worked on his flyers.. I took the liberty of telling his wife that all his buddies on the train forum wish him well, and that we were all sending our thoughts and prayers to him and his family.. God speed Fred..


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That really sucks it is so sad to here thankyour Loren for finding out for us. It's a sad day.
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update Loren. Glad you got a hold of his wife and Broke is somewhat still with us. I do wish him well. I hope his wife passes on the well wishes you gave and he remembers us. I hope I can avoid the nursery home. My dad did and my mom did. I hope to also. That had to break his heart to give up his trains.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Flyernut, thanks for making contact and the update. I certainly wish him well.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

My Dad went into a re-hab nursing home after a stroke, and because he was getting robbed and attacked, we pulled him out and brought him home into hospice care. He died in one of the family's bedrooms.. Mom died in a nursing home, lasting only about a month and a half after her visit to the hospital thanks to internal hemorrhaging due to Xarelto. We had a elder plan in place to protect the estate. I remember visiting my Dad one day and he was fending off another patient with his cane. When the other patient saw me, he took off. If that patient was a little younger, I would have broke both his arms..My Dad didn't take crap from anyone, he worked out on a speed-bag in the basement, and he was a combat veteran of the jungles of Burma during the 2nd World War. Among his many awards were 2 bronze Stars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I called Fred this afternoon, and spoke to his wife..Fred is in a nursing home as his health is deteriorating quickly, and his memory is fading fast. He gave away his flyers to a grandson, and his N scale to a nephew. He was no longer able to work on anything at all, and his health dictated a nursing home atmosphere. I sold Fred a few things, and also worked on his flyers.. I took the liberty of telling his wife that all his buddies on the train forum wish him well, and that we were all sending our thoughts and prayers to him and his family.. God speed Fred..


Well as bad as the news is at least we know now.
Sometimes folks just vanish, pooof gone, no one ever knows what happened to them.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Lost my dad almost 2 years ago to alzhimer my mom and my sister and me had to.put him in a nursing home saddest day of my life.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

I am sorry about all the loss many of you have and will continue to experience. I feel a little lucky and I am a generation removed, so for the most part still have a few years before many of my friends start to pass. That said, my own folks are attending services with much greater frequency these days, and I cherish every moment I get to spend with them. Fortunately they largely still have their health. Take care all of you, it is comforting to see the compassion and gratitude you show for friends you may not have known outside of this forum. I guess technology does have a few perks. I have appreciated every interaction I have had with all of you, and am excited to be a member of a community with a shared love for these trains. 
Take care all, and may those no longer with us be at peace.
TimmyD


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

I am thankful for those that reached out to see about Broke. I hope that he can retain some dignity and joy despite everything. Both are hard to do once you are in a nursing home.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The cheapest nursing home we found in our area was $20,000 per month. It goes up from there.. Everyone here should give a thought to a elder plan or estate planner.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I called Fred this afternoon, and spoke to his wife..Fred is in a nursing home as his health is deteriorating quickly, and his memory is fading fast. He gave away his flyers to a grandson, and his N scale to a nephew. He was no longer able to work on anything at all, and his health dictated a nursing home atmosphere. I sold Fred a few things, and also worked on his flyers.. I took the liberty of telling his wife that all his buddies on the train forum wish him well, and that we were all sending our thoughts and prayers to him and his family.. God speed Fred..


I'm sorry to hear this. I was also wondering what happened to him. Thank you for checking, Loren. Thoughts and prayers to Fred and his family


----------



## PhoebeSnow (Mar 1, 2014)

The Veterans Home in Norwich, NY was a little over $3000 a month when my Dad was in it about ten years ago. He got a discount for being a WWII vet. It's a top notch facility. They take excellent care of their patients When my Dad past a way our family wrote a letter of excellence to the NYS Health Commissioner praising them for the excellent care my Dad got The health Commissioner in turn sent the letter to the whole staff at the home. My Dad was in the Dementia ward.


----------

